# Mission Antartica



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

The availability of the Mission Antartica came up in another thread and Roy is going to see if he can source same.As far as I can gather the 4x4 is the same watch in all but name. I for one hope he gets some stock and on a more general note wonder if it would be economic for him to obtain hard to get stuff such as the above, high end seiko and such things as the Marathon SAR?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I am always tring to obtain these sort of watches but the Marathon SAR I will never stock.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Thanks for the reply and the confermation that you are always looking for hard to obtain stock. As for your comments re the SAR, is this a quality issue?

By the way I am coming around to japanese watches as they are very good value for money.

Tom


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Rather not say anything about the SAR


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Nuff said on that score.

I look forward to the outcome of the search for the MA or the 4x4!!!!!


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Whats a Mission Antarctica?. Can anyone enlighten me and post some pics - never heard of it!!!

G.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a pic I found on the web. I don't know much about it other than it's out of production and it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thank You Sargon,

It's a cracker - any other info appreciated.

regards

G.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

This lack of edits a bugger.

Mission Antarctica........Added to my list!!!......









G.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Garry

Welcome back

Here's what I can remember the Mission Antarctica. It's a quartz Eco Drive made from titanium with a one piece case, screw down crown, gmt hand for different time zone, about 42mm in diameter (not sure if this includes the crown), 200m water resisitant and was issued to commemorate some scientific expedition to Antarctica (just call me Sherlock







). It's no longer available unfortunately! There was another watch made by Citizen called the 4x4 which looked virtually identical. I suspect that neither will be easy to get hold of. The MA came with a choice of blue or black dial, not sure about the 4x4.

Hope this helps.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul - any info appreciated. It's a real ******* that some of these really nice models are out of production - what's up with these suppliers - come out with a great looker, but you struggle to get one, or they are limited.....BUGGER.

Cheers

G.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Garry I couldn't agree more. In the case of the MA I suspect it was a Japanese market only watch and may well have been a limited edition for that market.

I do know of one site that has the 4x4 available for $525. I can send you the website address in a personal mail if you'd like?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Paul,

I'll have a look. Ta.

G.


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi

I would like to know of any site where this watch is available.

Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Thanks for the tip

Tom


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

The dealer in question is based in Hong Kong and wishes to be paid though PayPal with a3% surcharge.

The model on offer is the Promaster Tough 4x4 LE special edition.

Whilst the price is ok $525us , you have to pay shipping surcharge to PayPal and customs duty. This could be pricey and in any case is PayPal trustworthy.

HI Roy can you get some from this guys supplier!!!!!

Tom


----------

